# Hopper for Barista Express



## GemmaH (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't suppose anyone can help me. I have a barista express. I broke the hopper and can't get a new one anywhere for love nor money.

I'm not sure if there is a work around or anything I'm missing. I haven't been able to use my machine for 18 months.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=barista+express+hopper&_sacat=0

Make an offer on that?


----------

